# eggs



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

Is it alright to give my hedgie fried or scrambled eggs...do they have do be boiled?


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

It is best to be cooked with no seasoning. To answer your question yes they are fine.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

ok then! I'll have to make a special batch with no seasoning once in a while.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I think sometimes people make them in the microwave to stay away from all the grease of frying/scrambling on the stove, then that way it's just the egg and nothing else. You might consider trying that.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah funny thing is my mom said to put a little hole in the egg and then put it in the microwave, so I did it and next second i had an egg explosion :lol:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

If you want to boil eggs in the microwave, it would probably be better to put the egg in a bowl of water. 

I usually just crack open the egg in a bowl and either leave it, or scramble it a bit, then put it in the microwave for about 40 seconds. Then feed some to my hedgie. ^_^


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

Immortalia said:


> I usually just crack open the egg in a bowl and either leave it, or scramble it a bit, then put it in the microwave for about 40 seconds. Then feed some to my hedgie. ^_^


yeah thats sounds like a much better idea than what I did. My hedgie likes the yolk and white part so I will probably scramble them a little


----------

